# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية >  REPUBLIC OF IRAQ v. BEATY ET AL.

## لارين

SUPREME COURT OF THE UNITED STATES

REPUBLIC OF IRAQ v. BEATY ET AL.
CERTIORARI TO THE UNITED STATES COURT OF APPEALS FOR THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA CIRCUIT
No. 07–1090. Argued April 20, 2009—Decided June 8, 2009*

please find the attach file

----------

